# Question for archery hunters



## dart68 (Jan 20, 2008)

What bow do you use and why that particular bow?


----------



## medic (Jan 24, 2008)

PSE Primos, it is quick, quiet but most important the "feel" in my hand just seemed right over the others I tried at that time.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't actually hunt, but I have a bow custom made for me by Saxon Archery in Ohio.  He makes all his bows by hand.  I've got one of his Hawk Line, which is his top line of laminated wooden bows.  It's an 80 pound recurve, very simple and low-key design, not fancy.  I like the elegance in the simplicity.  It is very comfortable in my hand, and the arrows really zip off the string.  It's taken me a while to develop the strength to get a full draw.  Moving from a 60 to an 80 was a bigger jump than I realized.

I recently picked up a short Hungarian horse bow recurve.  I think it's mostly fiberglass, covered in leather.  It's compact and pulls at about 70 pounds.  It's also very fun to shoot.


----------



## Indagator (May 30, 2011)

I shoot a 2006 Hoyt Montega split-limb compound bow wound out to 65#. 

Why?

Well I went for the 06 model which still has the hybrid cam/cam and a half technology as I prefer the way this shoots compared to the later models with accuwheel technology. 
My bow can crank up to 70# with the limbs I have for it but I wound it out to 65# as I find I am getting tighter groupings at the slightly lighter weight. 
I got the bow I got because it is a compound bow specifically made for finger shooters, and also it has a nice solid wall instead of loose mushy valley which helps keep consistency in anchoring.
I have it tricked out pretty light, no stab, two limbsavers and a noise-suppressing string stop, customised finger shooting dropaway arrow rest, and a peep-free sight system with one of the best low-light visibilities I have been able to find - simply amazing really, in fact the outer rings on the sights are luminous lol.
It's primary use is hunting which explains why I have most of that hehe.

I am currently looking for a longbow for small game, maybe around 50#. It's low on the priority list though. My current bow smokes up small game with an adder behind a field point.


----------

